# brompton maintenance



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

guys just picked up a secondhand 3 speed brompton for my son.I have checked the chain with a parks chain measurer and the chain has quite a bit of stretch.was going to replace chain and sprocket.Looking for advice to where I can pick up the sram quick link chain and sprocket.I have not removed the sprocket yet but believe the standard sprocket is a 15t and the chain to go for is the sram pc1, any help appreciated


----------



## Poacher (4 Apr 2013)

Chain Reaction Cycles advertise sram pc1 at £5.99 each for one or two with free postage, and £6.99 each for 3 or more - go figure, as the septics would say.
According to my 2009 owner's manual, standard sprocket for a 3 speed is 13t, but 14t or 15t is OK if you want lower gearing than standard.
Brompton gear ratios can be seen here.
You might also find Brompton's technical videos useful.


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Apr 2013)

I generally order my Brompton spares from SJS Cycles. I think I have also bought stuff from Brilliant Bikes before. A quick google throws up about four Bromption spares shops.

Removing the sprocket is tricky but it can be done. I would recommend not taking the hub apart. I tried it a couple of years ago and I could never get it working properly again, no matter how many times I tried or how many parts I replaced. Maybe the SRAM hub may have been a bit trickier to work on than the Sturmey Archer hub. Brompton does not seem to sell bikes with the SRAM hub any more.


----------



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

ok guys thanks for the answers just wondering if you can help a bit more
1) the tyres on are marathons 37/349 the only tubes in the lbs are 28/349 are these ok to use.
2) a standard 3 speed how long is the average chain noticed the sram pc1 is 114 links would i need to take some links out
3) the brompton stickers are slightly wearing was going to replace with new ones is there anything i should know about taking the old ones off and replacing with new transfers

any help appreciated
jackthelad


----------



## Poacher (4 Apr 2013)

1) I think you'll be OK with 28/349. Just had a look at my spare Schawalbe tube, and it reckons it's OK for a range of tyres: 37/340, 28/349, 37/349, 28/355 and 35/355.
2) You'll need to remove some links. _Probably_ to make the chain 98 links, unless (unlikely) you have a non-standard chainring size.
3) No idea! Maybe time to contact Brompton for advice.


----------



## alicat (4 Apr 2013)

The owner's manual is good for the types of question you are asking.

You can download it from the www.foldabikes.com website.

http://www.foldabikes.com/Talk/Docs/manualnew.pdf


----------



## Bromptonaut (4 Apr 2013)

Simpsons cycles in London are another source of spares etc.


----------



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

alicat thanks for links will take a good look thru them


----------



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

guys was having difficult with the bike folding and noticed that the chainset cover was hanging off and jamming with the front wheel spokes I saw somewhere on the internet dont know where ,the guy showed you that the easiest way to put it back on is to remove the retainer nuts and then repress them back on.If anyone know the article if you could send a link it would be highly appreciated dont want to guess then break the clips


----------



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

Its ok with the poppers guys worked it out, you use a small screw driver to push the centre of the poppers out half way fit the cover then push the poppers back in. I read this was the easiest way to do it, need to start bookmarking more.


----------



## jackthelad (7 Apr 2013)

Hi guys back on again the brake pads are worn need to replace, can you get off the shelf or like everything else Brompton you need to fit the Brompton brake pads.


----------

